# Change hard drive of MMI with SSD



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi guys,
In order to increase the fluidity of all MMI system, is it possible replace the hard drive with a SSD?
Is it accessible the hard drive?is it soldered on pcb or is it removeable?

Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it's a ssd already!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> it's a ssd already!


Whereabouts is it?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

because it's in the MMI unit the MMI's hard disk.. inside the vc you only have its unit and the processor
then, you think in the 2015, there are old hard disks anymore?! even the cheapest pc has a ssd!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

More than likely, not a physical SSD present at all. My expectation would be eMMC drive with flash and controller soldered directly to main board. Lots of cheap netop PCs built that way these days. Very space and cost efficient when flat out performance is not critical, and user upgradability is not required. I stand to be corrected however.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah,could be it.. but that is not a 2,5 or 3,5 inches is sure!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No spinning media used in the MiB.


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Is it very strange because mmi is slow and sometimes the map lag...at this point, the cause of this poor performance seems to be the processor...is it possible know what model is?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

2 x Nvidia Tegra 3 according to PC World magazine
Those are quad-core ARM SOIC devices running at 1.2 to 1.6 Ghz according to Wikipedia.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

processor is faster and it's not so loaded..but sometime it has some lag anyway!
which speed do you have in your sim?4G or 3G? because I noticed with the 3G, google map is way slower..


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok, processors are good...but the clock is a bit slow...

I'have a 4g sim card but it connect always in 3g.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that is why your nav is slower..use a 4G for a better experience! not so fast but is decent!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesn't work that way, you can actually remove the sim and you will get the data from the internal storage only. (data is cached). If it was slow to update as you pass through new areas or you got spots where google earth disappears then reappears that is likely to be coverage/bandwidth.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Cache can cover only a specific amount of km, after that it'll overwrite the old data..if a blue screen doesn't appear before!!!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> that is why your nav is slower..use a 4G for a better experience! not so fast but is decent!


But...is there any settings for 4g?is it automatic?i have a 4g Italian TIM sim card...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Never had it lag for me, but I generally don't use Google imagery for my maps, it looks pretty, but the normal mapping is generally more functional


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

And faster! I kinda used to google heart..


----------

